# Recomendations for Washing Please....



## Jambo82 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok guys having maybe treated my A3 to a £3.50 jet wash at my local petrol station maybe once a month, I am now a bit pissed off with the results I am getting on my MK2 TTC and have decided that I am going to pay more attention to my new toy.

I want you guys to reccomend me some good products for the cleaning, polishing and waxing interior and exterior to include windows and bodywork.

I do not have a power hose, but am considering getting one if required, otherwise a wash at the petrol station and then some TLC at home with some good products that you guys recomend could go down well.

Thanks guys..Happy TT'ing


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, My only recommendation would be don't use a jet wash again.  
H.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Check out www.detailingworld.com


----------



## Jambo82 (Aug 18, 2008)

Really Harold ? I am well aware of the damage a drive through causes but I thought the jetwash was ok ?

What do you use ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jambo,Just an ordinary hose to thoroughly wet car,then wash with wax shampoo, washing shampoo off before it drys,wash wheels & tyres, take around the block to blow off excess water & dry brake discs. Then dry thoroughly with microfibre cloths. Apply tyre dressing. Mine is garaged & not used daily so always looks loverly. 8) 
H.


----------



## Jambo82 (Aug 18, 2008)

I was considering buying a power hose eg Karcher, but youd advise against that ? You think just a normal hose would do ? Is that what you mean about the jet wash ie power hose too powerful ?

What about wax etc ? Any products youd advise ?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Jambo82 said:


> I was considering buying a power hose eg Karcher, but youd advise against that ? You think just a normal hose would do ? Is that what you mean about the jet wash ie power hose too powerful ?
> 
> What about wax etc ? Any products youd advise ?


Ive literally just washed my TT now, and its now sitting on my drive looking stunning!
My dad has a Karcher he uses on his A4, which he spent alot of money on, so i thought today i would use it to see the results. Im not joking, after using it i wasnt a happy bunny at all, it just didnt seem to do anything.
After 30-40 mins of messing around with the Karcher, i gave up and went to get my washing mit, bucket, and Auto-Glym bag from the shed. In my opinion, if its valid to you, i wouldnt bother with the Karcher!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I use the power washer to take the worst of the crap off the car before washing by hand, then use it to rinse the car off before drying ( don't take mine round the block as that could cover it in grit, etc and then be wiped over the car when drying!)

The power washer in the car wash will have a strong detergent in it and will shorten the life on any wax put on.

Wax - a lot of choice out there. Do some reading & choose one. Swissvax is a very popular choice on here and is highly recommended. Depends on your budget and what you're looking for. I used to use (and still do on other cars) P21s, looks great but doesn't last very long. I understand Collinite 476 lasts quite long but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Jambo82 (Aug 18, 2008)

Just picked up an auto glym pack off E bay for £40 so that should get me started !


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm a novice at all this but...

I wash it down with a hose

The 2 buckets one water one with Johnsons baby bath (blue bottle) wash whole car down from top to bottom washing the microfibre mitt (not sponge) each time in clean bucket.

Leave to drip dry for few minutes then dry off with microfibre towels.

The do wheels usually again with johnsons or although may try virosol when can be bothered to go buy some.

I use auto glym SRP polish every now and then, followed by a paint cleanser and then some wax. Nothing expensive as mines silver and having tried that and top end stuff the difference is not overly noticeable.

O and when you rinse off just use a hose to sheet off the water, helps stop water marks.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Jambo82 said:


> I was considering buying a power hose eg Karcher, but youd advise against that ? You think just a normal hose would do ? Is that what you mean about the jet wash ie power hose too powerful ?
> 
> What about wax etc ? Any products youd advise ?


I know alot of detailers who swear by using a Karcher power washer, but my personal opinion is - there's nothing like a good hand-job  ....no, seriously - I'd rather do it by hand. I don't know why, call me old-fashioned, but it's just the way I do it.

As for Wax, I'm using Swissvax at the moment and it's fantastic stuff - still using the same tub as bought a year ago, so worth spending the extra pennies if you have 'em to spare. Start in price is Swissvax Onyx at £40, so it's not your normal Halfords stuff. :wink:


----------



## tash (Sep 28, 2008)

Get a decent pressure washer, I have a Karcher with 6mt extension:

1. Power wash to get the thick off, including wheels and arches
2. Clean wheels with long reach brushes and strong mix wash with warm water, if wheels are bad then a cleaner will be required but dont leave to long as it will damage finish
3. Rinse wheels
4. Foam car and leave to dwell for 5-10 minutes, higher spec washers have a detergent bottle for this
5. Rinse
6. 2 bucket method wash by hand but get a decent quality mitt, wash top to bottom
7. Rinse with power wash
8. Dry with a drying towel
9. Dress tyres and trim

Above will avoid swirls and marks on paint


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi, I used to think that washing cars was straightforward until I started coming on here.

I keep it simple;

Meguiars microfibre wash mitt, drying towel and finishing cloth. Autoglym car shampoo (apply then rinse off). Microfibre cloths for interior (one damp, the other dry). I have some wheel cleaner but don't use it that often. Audi leather cleaner and conditioner for the seats, haven't used any glass cleaner yet. For insects I soak them in warm water and then they just rinse away.

Check out Janitor's posts for proper OCD method  (only kidding mate).

I don't do alot of car washing as I only drive it once a week and it's silver, which helps :wink:

Oh, and I never take it to a car wash (of any kind).


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I'm a one for the Karcher just to get the thick off then use the 2 bucket method. I'd never use the jet wash at a garage as they contain Traffic Film Remover which will strip your wax off.


----------

